# belt sizes???



## nev (May 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My son and I are working on a suburban 725 and would like any info on the belt sizes from engine to speed changer, speed changer to tranny. Also deck belts engine to mule and mule to deck. any info would be greatly appriceated.

Thanks

Nev


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par.../00010836/00002?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=91760633

Just Google the part numbers such as 
1323H belt
and you should get hits.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou Bill I wasnt sure about the model, and part numbers on the older sears.


----------



## nev (May 7, 2011)

Thankyou Bill I'll start the search

Nev


----------



## Sanddawg (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.searstractormanuals.com/firefox.htm

Go to left side of page, click on the drop down box underneath Tractor manuals, then click on SEARS Tractors in the drop down box. Below the next drop down box (Attachments Manuals) SEARS tractors will be in red print. The Suburban 725 PDF owner's manual is below the red print.


----------

